# I have two words for you Missouri fans!



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Muck Fizzou


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Looking forward to the KU basketball game


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I thought you were going to say "Biased Refs"


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Thomas Robinson is one heck of a basketball player. Absurd that he only plays 15 minutes per game. Best per minute rebounder in high major hoops. 

How much skill can he be taught? If he can cut down on TO's and start hitting FT's, Robinson can be a top 5-10 pick in the 2012 draft...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

here in KC two words to CBS

CBS SUCKS

They cut away from the KU MU game which is still in doubt to the MU/MSU game. Two teams that are not even set in stone for the Tourney


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Robinson finishes with 15 points and 13 boards...

in 17 minutes! 

And this type of line isn't a fluke, not in the least bit!

How does Bill Self justify leaving this guy on the bench for more than half the game?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

KA, I am surprised they did that even on local affiliations. We get the Detroit and Seattle CBS affiliates and they also cut away. Oregon and Michigan was playing so it made sense, but why would a local Kansas affiliate choose to cut away. Very odd and I would be angry too.

I have Kansas as my favourite -- they are deep -- makes you think how good that team last year with Collins, Aldrich and Henry last year really was.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

We got a commercial in St. Louis while play was going on also I found it a little odd, but we never got another game.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

stl775 said:


> We got a commercial in St. Louis while play was going on also I found it a little odd, but we never got another game.


I got some of Mich/Mich St., but I'm on the Illinois side of the river.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

I was switching in between games maybe I just missed it somehow.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> here in KC two words to CBS
> 
> CBS SUCKS
> 
> They cut away from the KU MU game which is still in doubt to the MU/MSU game. Two teams that are not even set in stone for the Tourney


Henceforth, KU will always be known to me as "UK". :azdaja:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Robinson finishes with 15 points and 13 boards...
> 
> in 17 minutes!
> 
> ...


It is becasue Morris Twins, and also too TRob just had knee scope just 3 weeks ago, doctor orders to play less than half of game


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> KA, I am surprised they did that even on local affiliations. We get the Detroit and Seattle CBS affiliates and they also cut away. Oregon and Michigan was playing so it made sense, but why would a local Kansas affiliate choose to cut away. Very odd and I would be angry too.
> 
> I have Kansas as my favourite -- they are deep -- makes you think how good that team last year with Collins, Aldrich and Henry last year really was.


They blame sun spots and blame that they have too many receivers to switch back over. Basically the station in KC F up.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

jvanbusk said:


> Henceforth, KU will always be known to me as "UK". :azdaja:


yeahh it is wierd that University of Kansas is KU and Kentucky University is UK. FIne with me. I like KU, plus I will never want to be known for UK Coach C is a well I am not going to say it here


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I thought you were going to say "Biased Refs"


that too I foul on morris when when Moringstar got pushed into the cheerleaders it was not?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

kansasalumn said:


> yeahh it is wierd that University of Kansas is KU and Kentucky University is UK. FIne with me. I like KU, plus I will never want to be known for UK Coach C is a well I am not going to say it here


Lol

I don't think you're understanding why jvan said that.

You said the 'MU/MSU' game, and Michigan isn't known as MU.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess the only two words for Mizzery fans now are "new coach".


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

or could be Purdue's coach?


----------



## EpicFailGuy (Mar 5, 2010)

kansasalumn said:


> or could be Purdue's coach?


Kevin Slaten (STL Shock-jock radio host) brought up Painter...not sure I get it.


----------

